# Exploring pacemaker pocket



## OPENSHAW (Sep 19, 2013)

Please does anyone have the CPT code for exploring a pacemaker pocket?  Supposedly a patient is having arrhythmia or complaining of something wrong and our doctor wants to "explore the pocket of the pacemaker site".  Does anyone know the CPT code for this?

Would it be CPT code 20101?  What diagnosis would I use?  

Thanks!


----------

